# Robur Burr Carrier Movement



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

So I was cleaning the Robur ready to change the burrs for new ones when I noticed that there is a lot of lateral movement in the upper burr carrier (see film).

What this means in practice is that the zero point (touching point) moves and by quite a lot.

If you wind the collar down to just touching, then wind the collar out a couple of notches, you can then wind it down by several or more notches again before touch point. (I'm happy to be a bit reckless because I'm retiring these burrs in favour of new ones.)

How much movement would you guys expect? If this is wrong can it be corrected?






@scotford @callumT @coffeechap @terranova @glenn I know you guys use Roburs often enough. Would value your views.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah that upper carrier isn't a tight fit in that respect, much like the flat burr'd mazzers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obnic said:


> How much movement would you guys expect? If this is wrong can it be corrected?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can't be corrected without significant modification (and then the top carrier may not move up and down the shaft). It's a part of the Mazzer design that I think could and should be improved, remember though, the top burr carrier adjustment ring is internally threaded in the top of the grinder, and this centres the part that moves as best it can. So there won't be anywhere near that movement when it's assembled.

All the Mazzers (of all types) I've seen have a similar amount of movement with the adjustment ring removed....so yeah it's normal.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

As DavecUK has said, assembled is a different story.

I have seen a small rubber grommet used to further decrease movement but its a mazzer thing.

Good to see so many Robur users though


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks chaps. Helpful / reassuring to know.

I'm definitely experiencing lateral movement when tightening and loosening the grind. It seems the best technique is to over-tighten slightly, loosen, then fine adjust to target tightness. That seems to best centralise the burr. Still it's an interesting 'feature' concentric burr motion.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotford said:


> ?..rubber grommet...


How does that work? I'm curious.

Was thinking of some form of shim to make the carrier arm to main body a closer fit.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

When I said grommet, I actually meant a tiny bit of rubber wedged in a tiny gap.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Obnic said:


> How does that work? I'm curious.
> 
> Was thinking of some form of shim to make the carrier arm to main body a closer fit.


This doesn't work, you cannot guaranty to be in a 90 degree position with rubber or shims.

It is exactly like DavecUK wrote, it is the thread play.

Every thread got play, otherwise you could not move it.

In cases regarding grinders it is a compromise between accuracy and user friendlyness, I am sure you have often heard about people complaining because of a grind adjustment which is pretty hard to move and in most cases this is a positive feature because of a very little thread play.

My Nino was the same, so this is not only a Mazzer "issue" but a general point where manufactors should pay attention to.

The new Compak E got an improved version of the "same" mechanism, never tried it though but I saw some pictures of it.

http://www.doppiocrema.com/products/compak-e10-conic-essential-on-demand-grinder


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

This is what I mean


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally with Dave on this, the mazzers are completely different when assembled as opposed to stripped apart and as frank says these are areas that are being addressed by some manufacturers, compak being one of them.


----------

